# 3 male kittens and mama - Ottawa, Ontario



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

Out of a litter of five the two girls have a home and will likely be going this week. The three boys and mama not so much. I love cats, but I can't keep them all (and really shouldn't keep any at all as we don't have the space for them to run and be kitties). I'd really like to find homes for all of them. I'm willing to deliver between trenton/kingston/cornwall/montreal/ottawa. 

http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/140595-smokey-her-litter.html

pictures are posted here! 

Thanks for thinking of us.:catmilk


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

Just found out a scary bit of news that makes me that much more convinced that I did the right thing for these guys taking them home with me...

The people who had these guys before me also have two dogs, looks like the daughter 13yo stabbed one with an axe handle last week(I got a call to take the dog to the vet{apparently the dog went out back and came back with a silver dollar sized hole in her side} because the parents were out of town and the daughter was home alone with the dogs) 

I'm so very very very glad that these cats do not have to live with that psychotic child.


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

WHAT? she stabbed the dog with an axe!? oh my, I felt like fainting when I read that, I just can't believe it.

I'm happy you're finding homes for the kittens, (specially 'cause is so hard not to keep them all!) good luck with everything. I'd adopt one if we weren't that far 

hugs!


----------

